# MTB Tour Emsland/Grafschaft Bentheim



## hoermann4you (12. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

am Sonntag 31.01.2010 findet wieder die MTB Tour des RSC Lohne (Wietmarschen) durch die schöne Gegend zwischen Nordhorn und Lingen statt.
Es werden 3 Touren angeboten 35, 45 und und 55 km.
Komplett ausgeschildert, fast ausschließlich Waldwege und Trails.
Start 09:30 - 10:00 am Sportplatz in (Wietmarschen) Lohne


Also wer Lust hat kommt vorbei  

weitere Infos hierhttp://rsc-lohne.de


----------



## hoermann4you (19. November 2009)

noch ein Zusatz...für Verpflegung unterwegs (gegen geringes Startgeld) wird gesorgt, und Duschmöglichkeiten für Rad und Fahrer sind auch vorhanden.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoermann4you (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hier nochmal das Plakat zur Tour.
Heute sind wir schon mal bei Schnefall die 35 km Strecke abgefahren.
War super.

Gruß

stephan


----------



## Vögelchen (29. Januar 2010)

An alle, die am Sonntag mitfahren: RESPEKT! 

Ich werde es mir bei den gegebenen Witterungsbedingungen auf jeden Fall nicht antun. Da ist mir meine Gesundheit dann doch wichtiger.


----------



## Totoxl (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Sonntag mit ein paar Kollegen am Start. Nette Leute da und immer gut organisiert. Bis Sonntag.


----------



## hoermann4you (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss euch leider mitteilen das die Tour morgen ausfällt.
Machdem wir heute morgen angefangen haben die Strecke auszuschildern, haben wir festgestellt das es einfach zu gefährlich ist. Sollten wir einen Ersatztermin festlegen werd ich es hier bekanntgeben.
Sorry

Gruß
Stephan


----------

